# Hidden PM machines



## Maplehead (Dec 30, 2019)

Hi All
I got my sights on a couple Precision Matthews machines. Today I discovered there are hidden models not listed on their main site.
How can I get to these pages to see these hidden models?
Right now I'm looking at the PM-1022v for a lathe and the PM-727v for a mill. Shop size limits and what I make leaning me towards these smaller platforms.
However, if I can get more quality in the same size then I would like to consider that.


----------



## SSage (Dec 30, 2019)

I see the mills on the site, try clearing your cache? I've been happy with my PM727m. I still rather deal with PM than the others, they provided me with good customer service. I have the PM12x36 and the PM727m, get the preinstalled DRO. Well worth the cost getting the 3 axis dro.


----------



## Larry42 (Dec 30, 2019)

Much depends on what you want to make, now & later. I've got a larger PM lathe and have found I can run out of space on it rather quickly. The 1236 seems like a better compromise on size. Mounting things on a face plate very quickly eats up your swing. Also the mass of the machine greatly helps when using a face plate since it is almost always running out of balance, even when you try to add balance weight. And yes you can run really slow rpms, depends on your tolerance and ability to stay awake.


----------



## brino (Dec 30, 2019)

Hi @Maplehead ,

I'm not sure how "hidden" they are......

If I go to: https://www.precisionmatthews.com/
and search on "PM-1022v" I get this page: 

https://www.precisionmatthews.com/?s=PM-1022v
with four "hits" on the PM-1022v: 






the third one leads me to:
https://www.precisionmatthews.com/shop/pm-1022v-pm-1030v/







If I search on "PM-727v" I get another three "hits:






https://www.precisionmatthews.com/shop/pm-727v/
shows:






Is that what you want?

-brino


----------



## Firstgear (Dec 30, 2019)

There are a number of items that aren’t on their web pages.  Things such as big lathes, Bison 4 jaw chucks for example.  The best thing you can do is call and talk to Matt.  Tell him what you are looking for.....


----------



## bakrch (Dec 30, 2019)

The only hidden machine I am aware of is the PM940M-CNC, but I read somewhere on forum that it's no longer being sold.  Not sure if that was or is still true,  however.


----------



## darkzero (Dec 30, 2019)

They're not really hidden. Sometimes new models just haven't had a page created for them yet even though they may be for sale already. And as bakrch stated some could be discontinued (taken down from the index but actually still exist) as well as some models not actually planned to be a regular offering. Also many of the accessories they carry were never on the website.

It was like this back when they had 2 separate websites. Before the website you see now, Matt used to have 2 websites, one QMT & the other PM. Back then QMT was the primary website & the PM one was always a work in progress.


----------



## Maplehead (Dec 31, 2019)

I know the 727v is there and easily accesable, but did you know there's a 728?





						NEW! PM-728VT Ultra Precision Milling Machine – Precision Matthews Machinery Co.
					






					www.precisionmatthews.com


----------



## mksj (Dec 31, 2019)

I did check their web page under Bench Type Mills and the PM-728VT does show up as well as the new PM-833TV. Cant figure out why one is a VT and the other is a TV though. If I was space limited, the PM-833TV would be the bench top mill I would be most interested in. If on a budget the PM-728VT. Before I moved up to a full size knee, I had a variable speed bench mill with 3 gear ranges, very wide speed range and ability. Unfortunately the quality was lacking with some significant defects, some which were never corrected by the manufacturer (such as metric lead screws with imperial dials, which made it useless w/o a DRO). Worth buying better made machines with a warranty/service.


			https://www.precisionmatthews.com/product-category/millingmachines/benchmills/
		






						NEW! PM-728VT Ultra Precision Milling Machine – Precision Matthews Machinery Co.
					






					www.precisionmatthews.com
				





			https://www.precisionmatthews.com/shop/pm-833tv-ultra-precision-milling-machine-copy/
		


As far as machine accessories, many are not listed on the QMT site, so always worth asking if you are looking for specific items.


----------



## shooter123456 (Jan 2, 2020)

mksj said:


> Cant figure out why one is a VT and the other is a TV though.


I bet it has to do with what came first.  For the PM-833TV, it is a variable speed version of the PM-833T.  So they simply added the V to the name to indicate the variable speed.

For the PM-728VT, it is an updated and upgraded version of the PM-727V, and also made in Tiawan.  So they added the T at the end.


----------



## JerZcustoms (Aug 30, 2020)

shooter123456 said:


> I bet it has to do with what came first.  For the PM-833TV, it is a variable speed version of the PM-833T.  So they simply added the V to the name to indicate the variable speed.
> 
> For the PM-728VT, it is an updated and upgraded version of the PM-727V, and also made in Tiawan.  So they added the T at the end.


The 728 is not an upgraded 727. They are completely different machines with different motors, different heads, different bases...etc. Also, the 727 weighs about 100 lbs more and has a geared head (even for the Variable speed model) so it will have considerably more torque for heavier cuts.


----------



## INTJ (Sep 2, 2020)

I started with a 727V and soon upgraded to an 833T.  I too am space limited and found that the 833 didn't really need any more space than the 727.  The 833 is a significantly more capable and higher quality machine.


----------

